# Cross-breeding Marijuana with another Plant, like a Fruit



## MammoN (Jul 19, 2009)

Is it possible to cross-breed weed with like a strawberry plant for example? Then you get like pink strawberry buds or something  mmmmm....

Anybody with ideas or who have tried it post here!


----------



## satch (Jul 19, 2009)

No, this idea has come up many many times. It can't happen. There was a joke thing going around a couple years ago about a guy making THC oranges.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 19, 2009)

and the guy tryna make herb and hops cross to make thc beer ,,,,and those plants are related so if you cant do them you cant do anything,lol


----------



## Feroce (Jul 19, 2009)

MammoN said:


> Is it possible to cross-breed weed with like a strawberry plant for example? Then you get like pink strawberry buds or something  mmmmm....
> 
> Anybody with ideas or who have tried it post here!


If crossbreeding was that simple, there would be some extremely funny-looking sheep out in the more rural areas...


----------



## Boneman (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL.....aint happening


----------



## spartree (Jul 19, 2009)

Feroce said:


> If crossbreeding was that simple, there would be some extremely funny-looking sheep out in the more rural areas...



Now that's funny I don't care who you are.????????


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 19, 2009)

Feroce said:


> If crossbreeding was that simple, there would be some extremely funny-looking sheep out in the more rural areas...


 HAHAHA!!!


----------



## mariapastor (Jul 19, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> HAHAHA!!!


wow_get+stoned_then_read


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Dec 2, 2011)

lol i got high and thought of this once to maybe in the future


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 2, 2011)

MammoN said:


> Is it possible to cross-breed weed with like a strawberry plant for example? Then you get like pink strawberry buds or something  mmmmm....
> 
> Anybody with ideas or who have tried it post here!


its not that easy. you would have to figure out a way for the strawberry plant to produce cannabanoids. this would be very difficult because the process involved in a plant producing a strawberry probably isnt all that similar to the process involving cannabanoids. you would have to totally redesign the genomes so they match up in the right way. basically you would be changing the strawberries growth sequence so it produces cannabanoids instead of something else, or maybe just include the cannabanoid process ontop of what it normally does.
i dont think just breeding strawberries and weed until you get strawberries that get you stoned would work(not that they would even breed together anyways). the chances of that many mutations happening in the exact right order is pretty much impossible. there is a very specific set of steps that eventually lead to a cannabanoid. these steps are controlled by genes. if even one gene is mutated in the wrong way, it can cause major problems.


----------



## Jogro (Dec 7, 2011)

No, you can't do this. 
As already mentioned, different species simply cannot interbreed this way. 
You can't cross a tobacco plant with a tomato, you can't cross a monkey with a dog, and you can't cross a cannabis plant with a strawberry. 

With respect to hops, that plant is distantly related to cannabis, but its nowhere near close enough that a simple cross is possible. 
I've been told its possible to GRAFT a cannabis plant onto a hops vine, or vice versa.
Now, I don't know if this is true, but even if it were, you'd basically just be creating a "frankenstein" plant that was part hops, part cannabis. The cannabis part of it would still look, smell, and behave the same as any other cannabis plant, so you wouldn't fool anyone, and you wouldn't end up with THC-laden hops flowers. 

With respect to what you might term genetic engineering, yes it is possible to transfer individual genes from one species to another. 
Some of this kind of work has been done with tobacco plants, I think, and for obvious reasons, a tobacco plant might be a good candidate to transfer THC production genes. 
The problem is that doing this sort of work is highly technical, complicated and quite expensive. 

With respect to THC production, that's not going to be one gene to transfer but rather a whole complex set of them, involving synthesis proteins, transport proteins, regulatory proteins, etc. I'm pretty sure that these particular enzymes and regulatory mechanisms for cannabinoid production haven't even been worked out yet. Even assuming they were, transfering them wholesale from one species to another in a functional way would provide an unprecedented technical challenge. For example, who is to say that THC production wouldn't simply gum up and kill a tobacco plant?

So far as I know, nobody has ever accomplished anything remotely close to that before. I wouldn't say its "impossible" but at the present time its effectively science fiction. 

If you want to continue with these sorts of pipe dreams, I have two alternative ways to go. 

a. Find *another* plant that produces THC like molecules, and then genetically engineer and/or selectively breed it to create cannabinoids. Unfortunately, humans being what they are, I'd imagine that if any other such plant existed, that would be well known already. 

b. Selectively breed and/or genetically engineer an actual cannabis plant to the point where it no longer physically resembled one. Again, this would pose a massive technical challenge, though I think this particular angle of attack would be quite a bit easier than say trying to cross a hemp plant with a blueberry!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 9, 2011)

Intergeneric hybrids are possible. They do not occur in nature. In the plant kingdom it's possible to cross two plant genera and get a hybrid..example: Leyland Cypress or x Cupressocyparis leylandii. A cross of two different genera. The latin name on all intergeneric hybrids always starts with an x.* With Cannabis spp it's just a waste of time. But a fun thing to think of when one is high.

_*Manual of Woody Landscape Plants_ by Michael Dirr


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 10, 2011)

It's almost a frightening thought... just what I need to explain to my wife. Honey I know that lamb looks like me But I swear I've never met her before. !! I have a garden full of crosses Every 1 of them is at least loosely related. I would guess the to crosses would have to be very similar in genetics.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 12, 2011)

It would take a ton of work but anything is posibul. MJ and hops is easy to graft but not realy worth it. It's easyer to make thc beer adding buds then grafting the plants. I have a buddy trying to do it now. Those things look funny. Wouldn't smoke the buds and the ones for hops don't have much thc. Bud a good amount of cbd's and cbm's. And as for edibles that's what you want. So he is close but taste isn't there yet.


----------



## 420johnny (Dec 12, 2011)

It is possible to have like 5 different types of bud onto the one bud plant. find like a bud that has a hellll good rootstock, like im talking huge root system but crap bud, graft good bud plants onto this one and you'll get hell tasty bud.


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 12, 2011)

Most fruit trees are grafted onto a root stock whether it be a standard or dwarf but trees are long lived and mj is just an annual. Annuals just would not give you enough time. Now if mj was a long lived perenial couldn't we have fun. Sure would like to pick buds like fruit off the same plant every year.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 12, 2011)

i heard if you grow peppers by your tomatoes you can get hot tomatoes.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Dec 12, 2011)

you can do it but it would need to be a stable offspring and some plants with other plants dont produce stable offspring so you would need to be extremely lucky. some plants occur in nature if they have similar genetics 
they do have fruits like apple banana which is my favorite type of banana


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 12, 2011)

420johnny said:


> It is possible to have like 5 different types of bud onto the one bud plant. find like a bud that has a hellll good rootstock, like im talking huge root system but crap bud, graft good bud plants onto this one and you'll get hell tasty bud.



That is not like what was asked. It was asked if cannabis plants and things like fruits could be crossed, not grafting various strains of cannabis onto a cannabis plant could be done.

And when you graft one plant onto another the grafted on portion remains 100% genetically the same as it was previous to being grafted. There is no combining or crossing or intermingling of genetics between the plant being grafted to and the portion or portions grafted to another plant. None will not take on any traits from the plant it is grafted to or from any other plants also grafted to the same plant. 

If someone did not have "tasty bud" before grafting they will not achieve it by grafting multiple cannabis plants onto one cannabis plant. The flavors will not blend and intermingle. The highs will not blend into a unique high that is a combination of the various grafted plants. Each part/segment/section of granted on plant will remain, 100%, what they were previous to being grafted.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 12, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> That is not like what was asked. It was asked if cannabis plants and things like fruits could be crossed, not grafting various strains of cannabis onto a cannabis plant could be done.
> 
> And when you graft one plant onto another the grafted on portion remains 100% genetically the same as it was previous to being grafted. There is no combining or crossing or intermingling of genetics between the plant being grafted to and the portion or portions grafted to another plant. None will not take on any traits from the plant it is grafted to or from any other plants also grafted to the same plant.
> 
> If someone did not have "tasty bud" before grafting they will not achieve it by grafting multiple cannabis plants onto one cannabis plant. The flavors will not blend and intermingle. The highs will not blend into a unique high that is a combination of the various grafted plants. Each part/segment/section of granted on plant will remain, 100%, what they were previous to being grafted.


I liken it to a heart transplant operation for simplicity of explanation. If you have a donar heart it doesn't just "make you" the person. 

Its just one plant using another plants "heart" really.


----------



## IDoLikeNdIcA20 (Dec 19, 2011)

Its just a genetically modified organism. Its possible, but not necessarily with a strawberry plant. I believe it would just need to be another plant, or organism, with a homologous gene with regard to the THC/CBN producing gene thecannabis plant. There's a lot of other specifics and complications with the whole process but it could probably be researched to produce something pretty CrAzy, maybe not something you could smoke with relaxation but the cannabis plant has many useful properties that could be utilized.


----------



## runpinto (Jan 1, 2012)

Well... isn't that technically what the scientists are trying to do in order to keep marijuana illegal, but have certain THC medicines? I'm sure that once they figure out how to make their own product and replicate it, pills and 'medical strawberries' or brownies will be offered behind the counter.. as long as it's affiliated with big pharma... 

I dunno, I am also ignorant.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 1, 2012)

Um...the Gov is already doing this and has been busy for quite awhile-

2 things to remember ALWAYS:

1. Politicians are all liars
2. Your Government is not working in your best interests, regardless of what they say

to wit:

*U.S. Patent # 6630507 **On October 7, 2003, a U.S. patent #6630507 entitled "Cannabinoids as Antioxidants and Neuroprotectants" was awarded to the United States Department of Health and Human Services*, based on research done at the National Institute of Mental Health (NIMH), and the National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke (NINDS). *This patent claims that cannabinoids are "useful in the treatment and prophylaxis of wide variety of oxidation associated diseases, such as ischemic, age-related, inflammatory and autoimmune diseases. The cannabinoids are found to have particular application as neuroprotectants, for example in limiting neurological damage following ischemic insults, such as stroke and trauma, or in the treatment of neurodegenerative diseases, such as Alzheimer's disease, Parkinson's disease and HIV dementia.*"[SUP][42][/SUP][SUP][43]
[/SUP]
On November 17, 2011, in accordance with 35 U.S.C. 209(c)(1) and 37 CFR part 404.7(a)(1)(i), the National Institutes of Health, Department of Health and Human Services, published in the Federal Register, that it is contemplating the grant of an exclusive patent license to practice the invention embodied in U.S. Patent 6,630,507, entitled &#8220;Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants&#8221; and PCT Application Serial No. PCT/US99/08769 and foreign equivalents thereof, entitled &#8220;Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants&#8221; [HHS Ref. No. E-287-1997/2] to KannaLife Sciences Inc., which has offices in New York, U.S. This patent and its foreign counterparts have been assigned to the Government of the United States of America. The prospective exclusive license territory may be worldwide, and the field of use may be limited to: The development and sale of cannabinoid(s) and cannabidiol(s) based therapeutics as antioxidants and neuroprotectants for use and delivery in humans, for the treatment of hepatic encephalopathy, as claimed in the Licensed Patent Rights.[SUP][44]
[/SUP]
KannaLife Sciences, Inc. ("KannaLife") is a late stage bio-pharmaceutical and phyto-medical technology company focused on the development of natural, phyto-medical products to be used in health and wellness regimens. KannaLife is currently involved in the research and development of novel new therapeutic agents to be used as transport carriers for other compounds seeking to break the blood/brain barrier as well as our own compounds to be used for the treatment and prevention of oxidative and neuro-toxic stresses born from a variety of ailments and illnesses.[SUP][45]


Link to WIKI article:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid
[/SUP]


----------



## cues (Jan 2, 2012)

Humulus Genus. i.e.Family of Hops or Cannabicaea can be grafted to each other. So you can have a hop root with a cannabis top or a cannabis root with a hop top. There is little point in either as you will either end up with a hop plant with no thc or what is obviously a cannabis plant with hop roots.
Also, the idea that cannabis is an annual that will only survive one year is rubbish. Most 'annual' plants will survive for several years if provided the right conditions and prevented from setting seed.
We only think of them as annual as it's conveniant for our thinking processes due to climate. A factor that becomes irrelevant if growing indoors.


----------



## doser (Jan 13, 2012)

IDK man but I want some of the genetics that you were smoking when you came up with this one. HE HE........and I thought I had good weed .Sheesh


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 16, 2012)

i guess if i could cross cannabis with another plant it would be something from the pea family as a lot of pea fam members fix their own N. It could come in real handy. especially for poor quality soils.


----------



## stonerman (Jan 16, 2012)

lol, did you ever see that episode of The Simpsons, where Homer cross bred tomatoes and tobacco. He called them tomacco's, looked like a tomato and tasted like crap and everybody got addicted to them lol. But as far as trying to crossbreed marijuana plants with entirely different species of plants, It would be extremely difficult and probably would not work. Usually with breeding you need to start off with two similar plant species. For example, there is a low potency, small species of a marijuana plant that is called ruderlis. Its in the same family as a marijuana plant, but It being so small and unable to get high from it makes it not commonly grown. What people did was crossed the ruderlis plant with a more potent marijuana species, indica and sativa. With a little experimenting the auto flower was created. Through selective breeding, breeders have been able to perfect the auto flowers with very high levels of THC, and flowering does not depend on lighting. Instead of spending your time trying to cross something that potentially will not work, maybe you should look into marijuana breeding itself. You can open up gene pools in the offspring, and be able to see traits and characteristics that might not have been for thousands of years, if you have big enough sample sizes. People are constantly tampering with new strains, trying to make the best new plant, there's thousands of variations of marijuana plants, and there's thousands more to discovered.


----------



## Banditt (Jan 16, 2012)

I swear common sense just escapes some people. Can you breed a cat and a horse together? No. What makes you think two different species of plants can? lol

However, I beleive two different plants that are of the same genus of species can be bred together. Much like certain hybrid animals, ie: donkeys, ligers, savannahs etc.


----------



## stonerman (Jan 17, 2012)

Banditt said:


> I swear common sense just escapes some people. Can you breed a cat and a horse together? No. What makes you think two different species of plants can? lol
> 
> However, I beleive two different plants that are of the same genus of species can be bred together. Much like certain hybrid animals, ie: donkeys, ligers, savannahs etc.


Actually its quite amazing how different animals can be cross bred, Are you familiar with a creature called a cabbit? It is a cross between a common house cat and a rabbit. I'm not pulling your chain either, it is a true phenomenon, Ive seen people try to sell them before for 200 bucks a cabbit. Their image can vary a bit, but most of them are cat like with bigger ears and no tail. 
There is also another thing called a "beefallo" and it is a cross between a cow and a buffalo, the only problem is that the gene only works for one generation of breeding, like you breed a cow and a buffalo once, to create that beefallo, if you try to breed that beefallo, its offspring will either come out cow or buffalo for some odd reason. 
In the entire world, I bet there's still some plant species that would be compatible and suited to breed with marijuana plants, we just have not found it yet.


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 17, 2012)

A cabbit?? I think someone is spending to much time with the jackalopes,lol


----------



## Banditt (Jan 17, 2012)

stonerman said:


> Actually its quite amazing how different animals can be cross bred, Are you familiar with a creature called a cabbit? It is a cross between a common house cat and a rabbit. I'm not pulling your chain either, it is a true phenomenon, Ive seen people try to sell them before for 200 bucks a cabbit. Their image can vary a bit, but most of them are cat like with bigger ears and no tail.
> There is also another thing called a "beefallo" and it is a cross between a cow and a buffalo, the only problem is that the gene only works for one generation of breeding, like you breed a cow and a buffalo once, to create that beefallo, if you try to breed that beefallo, its offspring will either come out cow or buffalo for some odd reason.
> In the entire world, I bet there's still some plant species that would be compatible and suited to breed with marijuana plants, we just have not found it yet.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabbit

Yeah I didn't think so....


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 17, 2012)

Banditt said:


> I swear common sense just escapes some people. Can you breed a cat and a horse together? No. What makes you think two different species of plants can? lol
> 
> However, I beleive two different plants that are of the same genus of species can be bred together. Much like certain hybrid animals, ie: donkeys, ligers, savannahs etc.


I think you mean a mule not a donkey but watch this
[video=youtube;hHmXQ1q1yfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHmXQ1q1yfU[/video]


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hops grafting and gene splicing will only lead to more problems and disease susceptibility. What we need is a cannabis tree. My front yard would be full of em back yard too.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Jan 17, 2012)

A tree would yield well eventually I'm sure. Pretty inconspicuous too. How about the weed that dosent show up in a drug test? That'd b worth something.


----------



## stonerman (Jan 18, 2012)

Banditt said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabbit
> 
> Yeah I didn't think so....


Everybody knows Wikipedia has A LOT of false information. The people I seen selling them called them "cabbits" that's what one breeder named them, as far as the scientific term I have no idea. I have seen them in the flesh.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2012)

Banditt said:


> I swear common sense just escapes some people. Can you breed a cat and a horse together? No. What makes you think two different species of plants can? lol
> 
> However, I beleive two different plants that are of the same genus of species can be bred together. Much like certain hybrid animals, ie: donkeys, ligers, savannahs etc.


how about GMO's? I would love to see tomatoes crossed with cannabis. Spaghetti and meatballs could rise to a whole nother level..lol


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 20, 2012)

whats a GMO danny?? 

stonerman...I think the idea of a cabbit is whacked but I will defend to the death your right to believe it. Your right about wiki as well. It's only as good as the last person to contribute. Rock On budski and keep the dream alive.


----------



## runpinto (Jan 24, 2012)

so.. you're sayin'... there's a chance I could bone a monkey and create a mo f*ckin HUMANZEEEE?!!!!!!!!


----------



## herbavor (Jan 24, 2012)

Plant Tissue Culture by David S. Ingram and Dennis Neal Butcher 1976: this book has a pretty vague section on how to create hybrid plants..


----------



## keithw (Jan 24, 2012)

beer hops can be crossed


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 24, 2012)

Keep trying pinto. The more things you bone the better your chances are of a successful cross. That would be 1 funky monkey. Let me know if you want I can give you instructions on how to bone a chicken.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 24, 2012)

MammoN said:


> Is it possible to cross-breed weed with like a strawberry plant for example? Then you get like pink strawberry buds or something  mmmmm....
> 
> Anybody with ideas or who have tried it post here!


we could cross a pot head and monkey, to eat them. see: Biology 101


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> whats a GMO danny??
> 
> stonerman...I think the idea of a cabbit is whacked but I will defend to the death your right to believe it. Your right about wiki as well. It's only as good as the last person to contribute. Rock On budski and keep the dream alive.


GMO stand for gentically modified organism. they take desirable traits from one life form and splice it to plant dna.


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 26, 2012)

danny... I know they are out there but shoot me a couple of GMO's examples. I know we have been successful in breeding in disease resistance but I just can't pin an example down.


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Monsanto owns everything from corn to soy beans. GMOs that have been copy righted. How do you copyright genes? I seriously hate that gene copyright thing.
Also, you're not allowed to grow corn or soy beans that aren't Monsanto's. If you are, they show up at your farm and shut you down - as long as they can claim you're too close to their fields.


----------



## nightshade2020 (Jan 29, 2012)

cross pollination is possible if it is done right you'll have do some research on cross pollination so have fun


----------



## nightshade2020 (Jan 29, 2012)

t's done through cross pollinating the male and female plant. A larger amount of space is needed and it can take many plants to find the right one. The resulting new strain can however be fairly profitable. You have something no one else does. You can take clones from this new plant or go for seed production.

First you have to collect the pollen from the male plant, this is usually done by placing a bag over the plant and shaking it. Then you transfer the pollen to your female plant. The seeds it produces are the new strain.

Choose a name, a common way to go about this is:
Strain A x Strain B - Or you can choose something on your own that describes the high or color of cannabis it produces. There are a lot of names already out there that might not even have anything to do with what it is, this is because a dealer will sometimes rename his stash to market it. 

Usually a larger commercial grower or just someone with a lot of time and some $ on their hands will create new strains. 
Read more: How is the cross-pollination of different cannabis strains done? | Answerbag http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/349848#ixzz1ksYegYkj
​


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 1, 2012)

Feroce said:


> If crossbreeding was that simple, there would be some extremely funny-looking sheep out in the more rural areas...


Well played, Sir! That was frikkin funny!


----------



## Deus Ex Machina (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't know why everyone think's that this is so funny. Maybe one day with more advancements in science and botany there just might be pink strawberry buds or kiwi buds


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 4, 2013)

I bet within the next 10 years.... they did unveil that potato-tomato plant ..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 4, 2013)

I believe cannabis can be grafted to hops and vice versa but I could be wrong.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-124947-Meet-the-zonkey:-Rare-zebra-donkey-hybrid-draws-crowds-in-It



this is a donkey and azebra


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I believe cannabis can be grafted to hops and vice versa but I could be wrong.


It can be. I read about a German guy actually working hard to cross pollinate as well, but I'm not sure he had any success. Hops is your best bet to get a cross going although I don't think anyone has successfully done it thus far.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 5, 2013)

You know it would be pretty fuckin brilliant if someone could successfully hybridize Cannabis to Hops. It would be a new species and maybe would still produce the drugs we love. Probably not near as much, but shit - who cares with good extraction technique?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Nov 6, 2013)

whats the point? its already in the same family. or genus or species i cant remember how those flow anymore. If you want weed beer you can do that already. You want to smoke hops? I dont think that will get you drunk. I dont see the cash benefit from cross breeding pot with other stuff. maybe im missing something. weed apples? i dont get it.

what I mean is theres no reason to do it other than to say you did it. therefore not enough people have invested the time money sweat and tears into attempting it. Its going to take a while for a couple greenthumbs in their backyards toying with cross breeding to actually do it. Monsanto could pull that shit off if there was a payout. lol


----------



## JohnnySocko (Nov 7, 2013)

wow, like I said in another thread: they already made this movie: The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## Unafraid MMJ Patient (Nov 19, 2013)

If someone gives a call to a genetics lab then we could probably crop a nice buds n' berries plant. I do agree that it would most likely be utterly delicious smoke... not sure how good the berries would be, but the smoke I think would more than make up for it.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 19, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You know it would be pretty fuckin brilliant if someone could successfully hybridize Cannabis to Hops. It would be a new species and maybe would still produce the drugs we love. Probably not near as much, but shit - who cares with good extraction technique?


We have wild hopps growing in our area. No one can seem to figure out how they got here since I dont believe they are originaly from these parts!! BUDHOPPS....hmmmm ..you might be on to something there!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 19, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You know it would be pretty fuckin brilliant if someone could successfully hybridize Cannabis to Hops. It would be a new species and maybe would still produce the drugs we love. Probably not near as much, but shit - who cares with good extraction technique?


THC infused beer?? Now thats a original idea!! LOL


----------



## drspastic (Mar 16, 2015)

satch said:


> No, this idea has come up many many times. It can't happen. There was a joke thing going around a couple years ago about a guy making THC oranges.


Shulgin made THC from orang peel and lichen heated in tin foil


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 29, 2015)

420johnny said:


> It is possible to have like 5 different types of bud onto the one bud plant. find like a bud that has a hellll good rootstock, like im talking huge root system but crap bud, graft good bud plants onto this one and you'll get hell tasty bud.


ive heard this b4 as well would like to see a grow journal on someone tryn to accomplish this.....


----------



## ZARC (Jun 24, 2016)

itsallinthewrist said:


> lol i got high and thought of this once to maybe in the future


same


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 24, 2016)

I came into this thread with my hopes held high, then dashed, but then I realized why not just after both are fully grown just cook them in the same pan? Seems to solve that problem, right? Haha. It's a nice thought but yeah, I would imagine although probably possible, it's not very feasible and you may end up ultimately mutating it to the point where the Marijuana is no longer what it used to be, and where's the fun in that? Haha.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 26, 2016)

cbtwohundread said:


> and the guy tryna make herb and hops cross to make thc beer ,,,,and those plants are related so if you cant do them you cant do anything,lol


They were able to cross a Japanese hops with cannabis but not naturally did it in a test tube,but it was done. It was grafted in a lab.


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> They were able to cross a Japanese hops with cannabis but not naturally did it in a test tube,but it was done. It was grafted in a lab.


Can't imagine it turned out all too great but I figure with enough science, growing anything together is possible. Whether it will still even be considered "marijuana" after intermingling with other things is a whole other question, though.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 27, 2016)

JohnMotayo said:


> Can't imagine it turned out all too great but I figure with enough science, growing anything together is possible. Whether it will still even be considered "marijuana" after intermingling with other things is a whole other question, though.


It really don't work in nature but someday science may grow a new kind of plant crossing two types. Not great yet though


----------



## Tammem (Jun 10, 2017)

Guys, we're in 2017 and this question came to my mind
You can imagine how much I'm stoned


----------



## DaveInCave (Jun 11, 2017)

In theory this is possible and is even quite common thing, because chromosome duplication, interspecific introgression, and horizontal gene transfer in plants is way more common than in animals. In fact, many of the plant species we know and cultivate have evolved exactly like that.
Modern wheat, oranges, kiwis, pineapples, coffee, maize, strawberries are all forms of hybrids of 2 different species of plants, or a polyploid of the parent species.

However, the chances of such hybrids occuring between so distant species is slim, and the F1 offspring genetic make up, if viable and fertile, will be all over the place.
An easier way to make cannabinoid-containing fruits would be genetically engineering the entire cannabinoid synthesis pathway (which I guesstimate to be involving around 50-75 genes) into a fruit-bearing tree and hope it functions correctly.
Very challenging, yet doable, especially now, when there's a system called CRISPR which allows you to more or less edit the genetic code like you can edit text in Microsoft Word.

For a comparison back in the day when I made my first GMO rye strain with 3 exogenous genes incorporated into its genome, it took about 3.5 years and about $400,000 in funding, it was done with way less sophisticated methods, a lot of trial and error and reliance on random chance.

But the world is moving towards legalization of Cannabis and extracts, I don't see any commercial viability for cannabinoids containing fruits, and if there's no commercial viability, you will never get such project funded.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2017)

DaveInCave said:


> The world is moving towards legalization of Cannabis and extracts, I don't see any commercial viability for cannabinoids containing fruits.


Nor will there be when it's easier to smoke a joint with one hand and eat an apple out of the other. The end result will be the same. You fill your tummy and get stoned at the same time.


----------



## Mysteryoption (Jul 2, 2020)

So none of this was useful but I will leave this hear in case something does come along. I am in search of some answers and seems no one has the answers as no one has ever seen this before. I've done my research what I can because my strawberry plant has had a lot of abnormal changes. It started as a small normal strawberry plant I had from last season. A foot and a bit away was a MJ plant. The strawberry plant had new growth leaves that now look like the MJ leaves and genetically changed. A normal strawberry plant gets about 40cm round tops. Mine has reached 72 inches across diagonal from corner to corner and 69 straight across which is not normal. It has turned into a bush like plant in stead of viny. I can pick up all the branches as where it used to search out like a vine dropping new roots along the way. I have been looking for answers with the DNA change in regards to if it could possibly be making thc berries or if the berries will be normal. This plants got more flowers and berries forming than I have ever seen. I have more pictures for someone with more knowledge.


----------



## Mysteryoption (Jul 2, 2020)

Mysteryoption said:


> So none of this was useful but I will leave this hear in case something does come along. I am in search of some answers and seems no one has the answers as no one has ever seen this before. I've done my research what I can because my strawberry plant has had a lot of abnormal changes. It started as a small normal strawberry plant I had from last season. A foot and a bit away was a MJ plant. The strawberry plant had new growth leaves that now look like the MJ leaves and genetically changed. A normal strawberry plant gets about 40cm round tops. Mine has reached 72 inches across diagonal from corner to corner and 69 straight across which is not normal. It has turned into a bush like plant in stead of viny. I can pick up all the branches as where it used to search out like a vine dropping new roots along the way. I have been looking for answers with the DNA change in regards to if it could possibly be making thc berries or if the berries will be normal. This plants got more flowers and berries forming than I have ever seen. I have more pictures for someone with more knowledge.


Yes strawberries as perenials have the ability to combine with other plants from what I have read through the root system. That is what I believe happened as my MJ has not chosen it's sex yet to have pollinated it.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2020)

Mysteryoption said:


> So none of this was useful but I will leave this hear in case something does come along. I am in search of some answers and seems no one has the answers as no one has ever seen this before. I've done my research what I can because my strawberry plant has had a lot of abnormal changes. It started as a small normal strawberry plant I had from last season. A foot and a bit away was a MJ plant. The strawberry plant had new growth leaves that now look like the MJ leaves and genetically changed. A normal strawberry plant gets about 40cm round tops. Mine has reached 72 inches across diagonal from corner to corner and 69 straight across which is not normal. It has turned into a bush like plant in stead of viny. I can pick up all the branches as where it used to search out like a vine dropping new roots along the way. I have been looking for answers with the DNA change in regards to if it could possibly be making thc berries or if the berries will be normal. This plants got more flowers and berries forming than I have ever seen. I have more pictures for someone with more knowledge.


Good grief. That plant is not a strawberry that crossed with cannabis. It's not even a strawberry. It's an invasive weed called an Indian Mock Strawberry. Strawberries have white flowers not yellow. 

Whatever you believed happened didn't.









Indian Mock Strawberry | NC State Extension Publications


This factsheet summarizes the characteristics of indian mock strawberry.



content.ces.ncsu.edu


----------



## Mysteryoption (Jul 4, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Good grief. That plant is not a strawberry that crossed with cannabis. It's not even a strawberry. It's an invasive weed called an Indian Mock Strawberry. Strawberries have white flowers not yellow.
> 
> Whatever you believed happened didn't.
> 
> ...


Mock strawberries still produce strawberries but this was in fact bought from a nursery and does have a strawberry on it so believe what you want. Whatever it is was nothing more than a normal strawberry plant last season and is not a new plany.


----------



## Mysteryoption (Jul 4, 2020)

Mysteryoption said:


> Mock strawberries still produce strawberries but this was in fact bought from a nursery and does have a strawberry on it so believe what you want. Whatever it is was nothing more than a normal strawberry plant last season and is not a new plany.


As well the base leaves are not the same as the ones on top they changed as it grew from the original to new growth.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2020)

Mysteryoption said:


> Mock strawberries still produce strawberries but this was in fact bought from a nursery and does have a strawberry on it so believe what you want. Whatever it is was nothing more than a normal strawberry plant last season and is not a new plany.


I apologize for sounding as harsh as I did.

Lets give this another try.

That's a Mock Strawberry. I don't know how it got there but it's not the result of a regular strawberry mingling with the roots of a cannabis plant.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 4, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I apologize for sounding as harsh as I did.
> 
> Lets give this another try.
> 
> That's a Mock Strawberry. I don't know how it got there but it's not the result of a regular strawberry mingling with the roots of a cannabis plant.


...and here I thought I was one step closer to my life goal of creating my very own Cannabanannaberry tree


----------



## Mysteryoption (Jul 4, 2020)

Mysteryoption said:


> Mock strawberries still produce strawberries but this was in fact bought from a nursery and does have a strawberry on it so believe what you want. Whatever it is was nothing more than a normal strawberry plant last season and is not a new plany.


Looking up a mock strawberry and how big it grows still does not grow as large as this plant or explain it. It started at the base as more rounded leaves and got pointy as they got new growth. It stands over 2 feet from the centre base where all those branches come out from. Last season looked like a normal plant and this year has taken over half my garden and I can raise all the branches as they are not viny at all.


----------



## Mysteryoption (Jul 4, 2020)

Mysteryoption said:


> Looking up a mock strawberry and how big it grows still does not grow as large as this plant or explain it. It started at the base as more rounded leaves and got pointy as they got new growth. It stands over 2 feet from the centre base where all those branches come out from. Last season looked like a normal plant and this year has taken over half my garden and I can raise all the branches as they are not viny at all.


I have been looking at all sorts of pictures but sorry I am not convinced this is a mock strawberry. It looks like my other strawberry plants which are perfectly normal with white flowers. Not sure what to tell you about the yellow flowers.


----------



## Mysteryoption (Jul 4, 2020)

Mysteryoption said:


> I have been looking at all sorts of pictures but sorry I am not convinced this is a mock strawberry. It looks like my other strawberry plants which are perfectly normal with white flowers. Not sure what to tell you about the yellow flowers.


It isn't impossible for a strawberry plant to have yellow leaves unless it is wild, all it means is I have purchased a GMO plant. I have read research on genomes and have no reason to question what my strawberry plant is. Sorry you are not mature enough to do some actual research into the possability of buying these in store. I stand my ground it is in fact a strawberry plant and strawberry plants can be influenced by many things including apple trees and tomatoes and various others. They carry 15 different DNA genes in some. Look into GMO as that's what most places sell now.


----------



## indy650 (Oct 21, 2021)

Jogro said:


> No, you can't do this.
> As already mentioned, different species simply cannot interbreed this way.
> You can't cross a tobacco plant with a tomato, you can't cross a monkey with a dog, and you can't cross a cannabis plant with a strawberry.
> 
> ...


I know this is old but just wanted to mention that a graft with hops has been done. There is really no benefit from it but it can in fact be done


----------



## conor c (Oct 22, 2021)

In my opinion gmo plants are just too risky to be grown out in open fields it should always be inside labs under controlled conditions only... the risk of genetic pollution isnt worth the rewards unless you stay in an extreme environment or for medical or scientific purposes why the hell would you even want to mess with it i dont know im just glad where im from strawberries are just that and nothing more as for weed crossed with hops or whatever the offspring will be sterile most of the time so why bother plus say you did manage it and somehow got a breeding pair or a couple of pairs the amount of selective breeding you would need to do for cannabinoid content alone would be so much work good luck to you if its your thing just yeah rather you than me


----------



## DR Portman (Oct 30, 2021)

Luger187 said:


> its not that easy. you would have to figure out a way for the strawberry plant to produce cannabanoids. this would be very difficult because the process involved in a plant producing a strawberry probably isnt all that similar to the process involving cannabanoids. you would have to totally redesign the genomes so they match up in the right way. basically you would be changing the strawberries growth sequence so it produces cannabanoids instead of something else, or maybe just include the cannabanoid process ontop of what it normally does.
> i dont think just breeding strawberries and weed until you get strawberries that get you stoned would work(not that they would even breed together anyways). the chances of that many mutations happening in the exact right order is pretty much impossible. there is a very specific set of steps that eventually lead to a cannabanoid. these steps are controlled by genes. if even one gene is mutated in the wrong way, it can cause major problems.


We have currently crossbred marijuana with apples and pears both the apples and pears are producing high amounts of THC these will be introduced to the market place by 2023 so yes you can cross breed


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

DR Portman said:


> We have currently crossbred marijuana with apples and pears both the apples and pears are producing high amounts of THC these will be introduced to the market place by 2023 so yes you can cross breed


i call bullshit...and even if you did make it happen (which might, just might be possible with genetic alteration)...cannabis produces thc-a...it has to be decarbed in one fashion or another...so eating fruit that was crossed with cannabis would only do anything if it was cooked, raw it wouldn't do fuck all...but traditional crossbreeding? you're so full of shit i can smell it through my monitor...


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

DR Portman said:


> We have currently crossbred marijuana with apples and pears both the apples and pears are producing high amounts of THC these will be introduced to the market place by 2023 so yes you can cross breed


Go away.




Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i call bullshit...and even if you did make it happen (which might, just might be possible with genetic alteration)...cannabis produces thc-a...it has to be decarbed in one fashion or another...so eating fruit that was crossed with cannabis would only do anything if it was cooked, raw it wouldn't do fuck all...but traditional crossbreeding? you're so full of shit i can smell it through my monitor...


They sure are full of it. Some idiots will actually believe that post and repeat it. That's how bullshit spreads on the internet. They'll be running around going "Did you hear they're crossing cannabis with fruit trees?" And more crap is born.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2021)

DR Portman said:


> We have currently crossbred marijuana with apples and pears both the apples and pears are producing high amounts of THC these will be introduced to the market place by 2023 so yes you can cross breed


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Finshaggy was going to cross it with strawberries. He was also going to legalize it in TX. But after he became a bitcoin millionaire he forgot all about us


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Finshaggy was going to cross it with strawberries. He was also going to legalize it in TX. But after he became a bitcoin millionaire he forgot all about us


There is a post where someone was convinced that their cannabis plant crossed with a strawberry growing next to it through the roots. Or something like that. They were convinced. 

I'm sure that there are ways to genetically modify just about anything. But I doubt we'll be seeing apples and oranges growing on trees that get you high like eating a cannabis brownie anytime soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> There is a post where someone was convinced that their cannabis plant crossed with a strawberry growing next to it through the roots. Or something like that. They were convinced.
> 
> I'm sure that there are ways to genetically modify just about anything. But I doubt we'll be seeing apples and oranges growing on trees that get you high like eating a cannabis brownie anytime soon.


Crazy is as crazy does.


----------



## Tfshark21 (Apr 6, 2022)

DR Portman said:


> We have currently crossbred marijuana with apples and pears both the apples and pears are producing high amounts of THC these will be introduced to the market place by 2023 so yes you can cross breed
> 
> I have grafted a sweet pepper plant to the root system of a female Cannabis plant. After 1 day the leaves bounced back. still have 3 weeks healing time to see if GRAFT works. I'll add pics if it makes it through. Fruit tree with THC? cool but not going to help feed more people or lower food costs. I was focused more on increase food production, increasing species plant size, in turn getting more harvest from smaller species. I'm no scientist though.


----------



## buckaclark (Apr 6, 2022)

We crossbred a bull dog and a shitzou,just sayin


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 6, 2022)

I generally have a decent amount of faith in humanity, but this thread....


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 22, 2022)

T


DR Portman said:


> We have currently crossbred marijuana with apples and pears both the apples and pears are producing high amounts of THC these will be introduced to the market place by 2023 so yes you can cross breed


This reminds me of a joke about an apple that was supposed to taste like vagina but when the tester took a bite then spit it out and yelled taste like shit
The grower said turn it around


----------

